# Instabilidade Atmosférica no Continente (19-22 Março 2016)



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 11:30)

já há descargas não muito longe daqui, na zona de Samora Correia (Benavente), Almeirim e Vale da Pedra (Cartaxo)
e a minha vista para norte é esta (mete respeito ao vivo):







mas até agora nenhuma passou por cima, vão passando ao lado


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mar 2016 às 11:35)

Céu bastante escuro na zona Norte de Coimbra. 

Na estação de São Martinho do Bispo, a temperatura desceu 4ºC, durante a passagem da célula.











Por aqui, começa agora chover com intensidade.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mar 2016 às 11:41)

Células umas atrás das outras..








david 6 disse:


> já há descargas não muito longe daqui, na zona de Samora Correia (Benavente), Almeirim e Vale da Pedra (Cartaxo)


Célula com eco roxo na zona de Almeirim


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mar 2016 às 11:54)

Queda intensa de granizo, na A1, junto ao Nó de Coimbra Sul, provocou vários despistes.




















Fotos de Cláudia Rodrigues


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2016 às 12:10)

Anda por ali festa...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mar 2016 às 12:12)

Neste momento...


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2016 às 12:17)

A organizar-se a Norte...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 12:59)

Para norte:




Por enquanto estou um bocado desiludido...já não chove há 2 horas...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 13:39)

Boa tarde,

Belo céu a caminho de casa, apenas resultou num aguaceiro moderado, ficam as fotos tiradas por volta das 13:20.

Destaque para a temperatura, apenas *10,5ºC,* que março frio este.












Outra foto, Cascais, às 13:00.


----------



## rozzo (19 Mar 2016 às 13:43)

A oeste de Benfica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A chamada "whale's mouth cloud"


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2016 às 13:45)

Há 15 minutos que chove com intensidade no Dolce Vita Tejo, entre a Amadora e Odivelas.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 13:59)

consegui apanhar este relâmpago


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 14:01)

Entretanto o sol já brilha, instabilidade segue para NE/Este


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2016 às 16:29)

Alguns aguaceiros pontuais ao inicio desta tarde, mas neste momento brilha o sol.

Trovoada com granizo. Dez minutos de queda de granizo.
Ribatejo- Salvaterra de Magos

Fonte: facebook- 
‎Sofia Rêgo Mendes‎


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 17:58)




----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 18:34)

Boa tarde,

De facto alguma desilusao, ainda assim o céu volta e meia fica interessante, como neste preciso momento:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 18:42)

Este.


----------



## nelson972 (19 Mar 2016 às 19:14)

De passagem por Alvados, PNSAC.
Temperatura 9,5°
 Fotos com telemóvel, em movimento


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 21:48)

Mais algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 22:10)

Que monstro!!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (20 Mar 2016 às 00:24)

Aqui está uma imagem de ontem a tarde perto da Serra da Arrabida.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Mar 2016 às 00:32)

DaniFR disse:


> Queda intensa de granizo, na A1, junto ao Nó de Coimbra Sul, provocou vários despistes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Forte queda de granizo na A1 provoca despistes na zona de Coimbra*

*A situação mais complicada envolveu uma mulher em adiantado estado de gravidez, que foi socorrida por precaução por elementos de uma ambulância dos Bombeiros de Coimbra*

Uma forte queda de granizo provocou, pelo menos, *quatro acidentes nos dois sentidos da Autoestrada do Norte (A1) na zona sul de Coimbra*, havendo apenas a registar um ferido ligeiro e prejuízos materiais.

Segundo fonte da GNR da Mealhada, uma grande quantidade de granizo acumulou-se em poucos minutos no piso da autoestrada por volta das 11 horas da manhã, tendo "originado despistes sem grandes consequências".

A situação mais complicada ocorreu ao quilómetro 190, no sentido Sul-Norte, envolvendo uma mulher em adiantado estado de gravidez, que foi socorrida por precaução por elementos de uma ambulância dos Bombeiros de Coimbra.

A circulação esteve condicionada apenas durante alguns minutos junto ao nó sul de Coimbra da A1, tendo sido colocados na zona sinais de alerta.

TVI24


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2016 às 11:56)

Feito agora, só ameaças não cai qualquer gota.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 12:24)

tenho isto a vir para cima de mim:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 13:28)

Boas!
Neste momento:


----------



## rozzo (20 Mar 2016 às 13:33)

confirmo


----------



## Luas (20 Mar 2016 às 13:36)




----------



## Luas (20 Mar 2016 às 13:37)




----------



## thunderboy (20 Mar 2016 às 13:40)

Estou no ikea de loures e tirei esta foto. Será isto?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Mar 2016 às 13:40)

Boas pessoal. É este o aspecto do céu junto à Praça de Espanha, Lisboa.






EDIT: ouvem-se trovões.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Mar 2016 às 13:44)

Começa a chover pela Praça de Espanha

O radar está muito bom!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2016 às 13:46)

Neste momento para Sul:


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2016 às 13:54)

Essa célula vista daqui:


----------



## Garcia (20 Mar 2016 às 13:56)

Boas a todos. .
Vista do terraço do cascais shopping para o lado de Lisboa. . 
Tá feio. .


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2016 às 13:57)

Carnide! (Elvira Silva)


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 14:01)

Entretanto em Amadora:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2016 às 14:10)




----------



## jonekko (20 Mar 2016 às 14:47)

Brandoa há cerca de 40 minutos atrás


----------



## Geopower (20 Mar 2016 às 14:53)

Em Glória do Ribatejo manhã marcada por aguaceiros moderados. De momento não chove. Vista para Sul:


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 15:11)

basicamente é isto certo?






eu aqui (ponto preto) tenho várias células em desenvolvimento por todos os lados, menos onde estou que está céu quase limpo


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2016 às 15:36)

Amadora...

ComunidadeOrigins


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 15:52)

já que anda tudo à minha volta ao menos dá para ver as vistas:

para Sul:






para Norte:






para Oeste:






15.6ºC 83% humidade e sol


----------



## Geopower (20 Mar 2016 às 16:27)

Passou agora um aguaceiro fraco. Segue para SE:


----------



## nelson972 (20 Mar 2016 às 16:35)

Em Alvados, PNSAC, vista panorama centrado a SE






Foto tirada 
com telemóvel


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2016 às 16:39)

*Valada do Ribatejo (19 de Março)*







Fonte: Amigos de Valada do Ribatejo


----------



## nelson972 (20 Mar 2016 às 16:41)

Detalhe da mesma nuvem, vista para sul.







Não chove.
Edit 17:00 h :  começa a pingar


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

Há cerca de 2 horas em Coruche. Parecia haver ligeira rotação mas não passou disso.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 18:11)

e quando menos esperava, um aguaceiro com ponto vermelho de radar na zona de Almeirim, a minha vista é esta:


----------



## windchill (20 Mar 2016 às 18:22)

O céu da tarde aqui na margem sul (vista para SE, com a Arrábida em fundo)


----------



## meko60 (20 Mar 2016 às 19:05)

Por volta das 16:00 era esta a panoramica para Lx N e vale do Tejo.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 19:07)

Mais fotos de hoje:
Formação estranha na célula já em dissipação. Devem ser uns mammatus já deformados:




Um cogumelo 












Ah! E orelhas de coelho :












Resumindo, foi um dia ótimo para tirar fotos e a trovoada do início da tarde (foi só uma mas pronto...) foi a cereja no topo do bolo . 
Neste momento sigo com *13,2°C*. Amanhã será novamente um dia de muita instabilidade, espero eu...


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2016 às 20:59)

Boa noite, hoje estive presente na mini maratona de Lisboa e depois de uma prova que teve boas abertas durante todo o percurso no final apanhei essa célula enorme que pelos vistos descarregou bem na Amadora e não só. Ainda ouvi uns trovões ao longe e apanhei alguma chuva fraca/moderada na travessia Belém-Trafaria. Algumas fotos que consegui tirar da "escuridão" de hoje à tarde,


----------



## rafathunderstorm (20 Mar 2016 às 21:02)

Será o que eu estou a pensar??????
Foto tirada esta tarde em lisboa


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 21:16)

Um video do evento.


rafathunderstorm disse:


> Pois acabou por se dissipar, mas nem queria acreditar


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 21:28)

Boas!
Sigo com *12,0°C*.
Time lapse de hoje :
(Ver em HD)


----------



## kikofra (20 Mar 2016 às 21:38)

A fantástica surpresa desta tarde:


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2016 às 12:59)

Ambiente a ficar interessante:


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2016 às 13:11)

Caiu algum granizo há pouco em Caneças. Célula que passou aqui:





Está agora para Sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 13:11)

Boas!
Nunca pensei que o céu ficasse tão negro. Vem aí festa


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 13:38)

Já sei, é de Oeste. Pessoal da linha é capaz de ver alguma coisa.


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 13:42)

Para SW tb está bom


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 13:46)

Muita trovoada! Nunca pensei!!!
Vem daqui:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2016 às 13:51)

Há instantes no Campo Grande (FCUL). Uma boa chuvada com granizo à mistura e trovoada algo distante.





















Peço desculpa pelas imagens grandes, estou no telemóvel e não consigo redimensionar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Mar 2016 às 13:55)

Que grande cenário aqui por Lisboa. Céu fenomenal


----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mar 2016 às 13:59)

O sinal que as coisas estão muito beras para Norte de Lisboa: O vôo Lisboa - Estocolmo está a fazer este desvio à procura de sítio para passar


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:00)




----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2016 às 14:00)

Estão reunidas as condições para que as células que estão a NE tragam um bom festival para cá (hoje no Montijo):


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:00)

também ouvi muitos trovões , mas passou ao lado
a vista era esta:


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:11)

houve trovoada também lá para os meus lados em Coruche! disseram me que choveu 2x bastante granizo que os vasos e ect estavam todos cheios de granizo, na Fajarda também passou lá trovoada (IPMA tem uma descarga em cima da Fajarda) mas não caiu granizo pelo que me disseram, mesmo aqui desde Lisboa conseguia ver a trovoada de Coruche, aqui fica a foto dela:






e agora outras fotos que tirei:











elas agora veem do interior cá para o litoral


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:21)




----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 14:31)




----------



## ThunderFreak (21 Mar 2016 às 14:39)

Por brejos de azeitão:


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 14:39)

Aí vem ela! Protejam-se!


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 14:49)

passou uma bela trovoada por Glória do Ribatejo. Ainda contei uns 7 relâmpagos durante 30 minutos. 
Neste momento situação interessante para W/SW:


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 14:54)

Fotos do @Duarte Sousa:


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 14:58)

para NE também está interessante. Outra célula a formar-se. Já se ouvem trovões ao longe.


----------



## *Marta* (21 Mar 2016 às 15:00)

Loures, há cerca de 10 minutos, foto de uma aluna minha. Sem filtros.


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:02)

campo grande


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2016 às 15:09)

Entre Bucelas e Arruda foram mais de 20 minutos debaixo de trovoada e granizo, passando por vezes a saraiva de dimensão ainda considerável. Filmagens impossível (tal a intensidade do granizo), logo tentarei colocar as melhores fotos que consegui.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 15:11)

Foto de um familiar à saída de Mafra:


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 15:12)

a tarde promete. Esta nova trovoada está cada vez mais próxima.Vista para NE:


----------



## Rachie (21 Mar 2016 às 15:15)

Trovoada e granizo em Benfica


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2016 às 15:20)

Cenário possível com o telemóvel. Já vi dezenas e dezenas de raios!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Mar 2016 às 15:21)

Mega mega mega no Saldanha.

Fotos:







Vídeos vou fazer upload.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 15:25)

bmelo disse:


> nenhum avião aterrar em Lisboa...


----------



## rickmpr (21 Mar 2016 às 15:28)

Há momentos junto ao aeroporto de Lisboa.


----------



## blade (21 Mar 2016 às 15:29)

chegou o inverno

Aqui foi mesmo muito granizo +5cm de certeza as ruas estão cheias de granizo acumulado


----------



## Portugal Storms (21 Mar 2016 às 15:30)

Pela Moita céu bastante carregado com muita rotação a querer formar funnel cloud, mas nada, vou tentar colocar vídeo. 
Este era o cenário à 15 minutos.


----------



## rickmpr (21 Mar 2016 às 15:31)




----------



## Luas (21 Mar 2016 às 15:33)




----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mar 2016 às 15:35)

EU adoro voar, mas ainda bem que não estou lá em cima com este temporal...


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:36)

De facto foi imponente a trovoada a aproximar. Como já referido, uma cadência impressionante de raios e trovões, um som constante. E depois a granizada, com dimensões consideráveis, e prolongada, que deixou tudo branco. A certa altura era impressionante o granizo a ressaltar no relvado. E teve alguns trovões nessa fase de facto muito potentes. Esta é daquelas para recordar!


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:39)

Ryanair a fazer corrida com a Easyjet  Eles estão literalmente um em cima do outro


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 15:40)

Esta amiga fez cá um estrondo...!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:43)

Célula a desfazer-se ao dirigir-se para o mar. Mesmo assim, a chuva deve continuar ainda por um bom tempo:


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:43)




----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Mar 2016 às 15:45)

Granizo no Saldanha há pouco.


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:52)

Algumas fotos e vídeos de há pouco, aqui na Faculdade de Ciências. 
Pena não ter dado para captar a cadência impressionante da trovoada, mas de dia e com telemóvel é muito complicado...


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Mar 2016 às 15:59)

Foto na Faculdade de Direito de Lisboa  tirada por aluno. Há momentos assim:


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Mar 2016 às 16:01)

O outro vídeo aqui do Saldanha onde já se ouve trovoada.


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 16:01)

Geopower disse:


> por Glória do Ribatejo, aguaceiro fraco.  Já se ouvem novamente trovões a NE.
> Vista para SW na direcção de Lisboa:




deve ser esta...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 16:01)

Avenida de Berna e FCSH: 
Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1178979448793621.1073742018.211643438860565&type=3


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:03)

aqui vai os relâmpagos que consegui apanhar , poderia ter apanhado mais, mas como tava o ambiente ter conseguido essas já não foi mau


----------



## rickmpr (21 Mar 2016 às 16:13)




----------



## Adrix (21 Mar 2016 às 16:24)




----------



## Adrix (21 Mar 2016 às 16:25)

Espero que gostem = D


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 16:33)

nova trovoada a caminho. Já chove moderado. Vista para N:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:34)

xanoquita  há 1 hora


Seguir





Hail storm


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:35)

*Lisboa coberta de granizo: envie as suas fotos*

 O granizo bateu, e não foi nada levemente. Bastaram alguns segundos para deixar a cidade de Lisboa, bem como algumas localidades a norte de Lisboa, cobertas de branco.





Passava pouco das 15h00 quando o granizo começou a fazer-se ouvir (e sentir). Veja as imagens. Se tiver fotos, envie-as para o email conteudos@mail.sapo.pt, e partilhamo-las nesta galeria.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...isboa-coberta-de-granizo--envie-as-suas-fotos


----------



## CT2KBX (21 Mar 2016 às 16:37)

Campus do LNEC... Em Alvalade.


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:43)

O pré evento:


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:54)




----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 16:56)

A bomba que estava a falar...
Baixem o volume se estiverem de fones


----------



## Portugal Storms (21 Mar 2016 às 17:03)

Pela Moita, apesar de muito carregado e com trovoada à mistura, apenas choveu fraco por cerca de 5 minutos.
Ainda consegui captar 2 raios, houve muita rotação mas não se chegou a formar nenhuma funnel cloud.
Deixo aqui o meu registo.


----------



## Bruno Mendonça (21 Mar 2016 às 17:04)

A foto não tem muita qualidade, mas mostra como ficou a zona de Telheiras (Lisboa) aquando da queda forte de granizo (hoje por volta das 15H10)


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 17:06)

Aqui está uma foto da trovoada de hoje em lisboa... à anos que nao assistia a uma assim


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 17:16)

Deixo aqui mais 1 imagem  pareço uma criança a quem deram um doce


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2016 às 17:26)

*Campo Grande, Lisboa (21 de Março)*

*



*


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2016 às 17:30)

Gerofil disse:


> *Campo Grande, Lisboa (21 de Março)*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Grande granizada!


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 17:42)

Está bem escuro para os lados de V.Franca,Santarém,Coruche. Notícias desses lados?


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 18:01)

bem cá vai este montão de fotos 

alvalade:












campo grande:


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2016 às 21:58)

Fotos de hoje entre Arruda e Bucelas:


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2016 às 22:47)

Ah e tal, caiu granizo em Lisboa. 

Aqui, fica as fotos do granizo que caiu na Serra do Caldeirão hoje: 

http://www.avozdoalgarve.pt/detalhe.php?id=14705


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Mar 2016 às 08:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> A bomba que estava a falar...
> Baixem o volume se estiverem de fones



Isso foi "Dancing in the Thunder"


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2016 às 10:52)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Isso foi "Dancing in the Thunder"



É que foi mesmo! Assustei-me mesmo a sério!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2016 às 19:58)

Não foi granizo, não foi trovoada, mas aqui vai o meu contributo deste evento


----------



## ecobcg (22 Mar 2016 às 21:29)

Bom, aproveito para meter aqui também as que fiz ontem  Não é trovoada... mas é instabilidade...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Mar 2016 às 22:50)




----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Mar 2016 às 22:51)




----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Mar 2016 às 22:53)




----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Mar 2016 às 22:53)




----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Mar 2016 às 23:00)




----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Mar 2016 às 07:19)




----------

